# Black grille



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Bought some black grilles from Bimmian.com. I chose to get 'body color matched' grilles and chose the color 'jet black'. This way, the grilles are gloss black instead of matte, matching the performance package window trim and trim around the front clear lenses. The grille was the only thing left on the car that was chrome... so they had to go .

I like.



























​


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

That has a sort of EVIL look to it. :thumbup: 


.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks good :thumbup:

The less chromage, the better.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I wouldnt do it on any other bimmer but it looks suprisingly nice on a Blue 330i ZHP


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

looks good how hard was that to install


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Patrick said:


> That has a sort of EVIL look to it. :thumbup:
> 
> .


I have always wondered how black grills would look on my car? I think they would compliment my black C/S splitters. I may just go for them.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

ase2dais said:


> looks good how hard was that to install


Took me a good solid 60 seconds for both.


----------



## Spooner (Oct 19, 2005)

that looks good...bad thing is you could have done em like that yourself with a 94 cent can of gloss black paint


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Spooner said:


> that looks good...bad thing is you could have done em like that yourself with a 94 cent can of gloss black paint


heh.. not quite. Bimmian's grilles are plastic, so the paint actually sticks. You paint over the chrome and it'll start peeling off within a week.


----------



## Spooner (Oct 19, 2005)

KrisL said:


> heh.. not quite. Bimmian's grilles are plastic, so the paint actually sticks. You paint over the chrome and it'll start peeling off within a week.


not if you prep it right it wont, i also own a 91 caprice classic and i did the same thing with the grill and that was over 4 months ago and it still looks glossy black...ill even find some pictures of what i'm talkin bout


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Spooner said:


> not if you prep it right it wont, i also own a 91 caprice classic and i did the same thing with the grill and that was over 4 months ago and it still looks glossy black...ill even find some pictures of what i'm talkin bout


Ok... well right on then. I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Spooner (Oct 19, 2005)

here is a pic of my caprice note the inserts are black, from factory there chrome like the outside trim


----------



## Joe.K (Oct 28, 2005)

MUCH better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love the black grills and unpainted moldings on sedans.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

I'll bet those black grills would look nice on my car. What do ya think?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

zentenn said:


> I'll bet those black grills would look nice on my car. What do ya think?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I like the top pic of this thread too. I love the black grille.


----------

